# The Western Drought



## Don M. (May 8, 2015)

The news has been reporting about the ongoing drought in our Western states, and most of the reports have been about California.  However, according to this report, the effect this drought has on Arizona, in the future, may be even more severe.  

http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...tate_prepares_for_rationing_as_lake_mead.html


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

When the southern oscillation index tips over you should get some relief from drought. It will be our turn in Australia to once again experience prolonged dryness. God for you but bad for us. 

We are dreading the next el Nino because, with the addition of global warming, it is likely to be the most severe one we have ever experienced. You, on the other had, had better prepare for the floods.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2015)

It just seems, to me, that the weather patterns are becoming more severe...all over the planet.  Something substantial is starting to happen, and it doesn't bode well for the future.  Those who deny Climate Change, are, IMO, much like cartoons showing an ostrich with its head buried in the sand.  Our desert SW is drying up, while parts of our NE states set record snowfall amounts this Winter.  Here, in the middle of the country, things are fairly stable, but that may begin to change.  Between normal planetary cycles, and the tons of pollutants being spilled into the atmosphere, severe weather is going to become increasingly the norm.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

That's what I think too Don. Sadly, I think the time for making a difference is fast running out and governments are not paying attention to the signs. They serve their human masters and I'm not talking about the voters.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2015)

Try to convince any of those diehard non-believers that this is happening.  This whole thing with the republicans started when Al Gore cautioned about global warming.  They took the position that if Gore said it, they had to deny it.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2015)

The vast majority of the planets politicians are only interested in matters that fatten their wallets, and those of their wealthy supporters,  The U.N. IPCC can only agree on where to hold next years lavish, taxpayer funded conference.  Meanwhile, we are creating a real mess for the lives of our great grandchildren, and beyond.  When looking at pictures of the pollutants that the Chinese spew into our atmosphere every day, and the muck their people have to breathe, it doesn't take a genius to recognize that their "smoke" is circulating into the air that we All have to breathe.  Most of the climate scientists say we have only another decade or two before we reach a Tipping Point, so I guess most of today's people have given up....knowing they will all be gone when the bottom falls out.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Try to convince any of those diehard non-believers that this is happening.  This whole thing with the republicans started when Al Gore cautioned about global warming.  They took the position that if Gore said it, they had to deny it.



It's deeper than that Jim. It's about money. It's about protecting fossil fuel industries and the people who profit from them. It doesn't only happen in America. The fossil fuel industry has talons around many countries and supports governments that support them. They buy that support with donations and police it with threats.


----------



## Warrigal (May 9, 2015)

The climate change denier


----------



## Warrigal (May 11, 2015)

It's official. According to the Bureau of Meteorology, Australia is now entering a full blown el Nino. The drought is coming downunder.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-...red-drier-hotter-conditions-predicted/6463966

For the impact on the USA see here http://www.wusa9.com/story/weather/2015/05/08/elnino-cool-summer-rain/26629041/


----------



## Robusta (May 12, 2015)

Is anyone actually denying  that the climate is heating up? Or is the battle just over the cause of it? I say it is a moot point.  I have no scientific training, and only speak out my butt on these things,but! In my opinion we are past the point of no return! There is no way we can scale back our civilization enough to reverse this trend. Even if the 1rst world nations were to cease all carbon emitting practices today, the third with their contributions,(forest destruction, land clearing, expanding western style agriculture) and natural causes would be enough to continue the ball rolling.
That is not to say the world does not need to reduce if possible the production of gasses,but efforts would be better spent on adaptation to the inevitable.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 12, 2015)

This is the most rain we have seen in the 16 years we have lived here..Video compiled yesterday..


----------



## Josiah (May 12, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Is anyone actually denying  that the climate is heating up? Or is the battle just over the cause of it? I say it is a moot point.  I have no scientific training, and only speak out my butt on these things,but! In my opinion we are past the point of no return! There is no way we can scale back our civilization enough to reverse this trend. Even if the 1rst world nations were to cease all carbon emitting practices today, the third with their contributions,(forest destruction, land clearing, expanding western style agriculture) and natural causes would be enough to continue the ball rolling.
> That is not to say the world does not need to reduce if possible the production of gasses,but efforts would be better spent on adaptation to the inevitable.



Many but not all deniers will contend that the planet is not warming up and what we are experiencing are just normal variations. During a really cold spell in the Winter you can count on some southern Republican Senator displaying a snowball to prove that nothing abnormal is happening. Then another faction will admit to some warming but blame it on oscillations in the solar orbit or some other non-man made phenomenon.


----------



## Don M. (May 12, 2015)

This past Winter has been the warmest on record in many of our Western States.  Warm and Dry does not bode well for the water situation in places that are already suffering major droughts.

http://www.weather.com/news/climate/news/warmest-winter-on-record-2014-2015


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Many but not all deniers will contend that the planet is not warming up and what we are experiencing are just normal variations. During a really cold spell in the Winter you can count on some southern Republican Senator displaying a snowball to prove that nothing abnormal is happening. Then another faction will admit to some warming but blame it on oscillations in the solar orbit or some other non-man made phenomenon.



And to what end, other than to protect the interests of the fossil fuel industry and green house gas producers... who are major contributors to re-election campaigns.


----------



## Warrigal (May 12, 2015)

Exactly QS. Ideology is not science.


----------

